# Dental Practitioners etc



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. We have been in Dubai for 2 weeks now - living in the Meadows. 

I want to register with a dentist because we have two children. I wondered if dentists here offer their own insurance or whether you just pay privately for everything. We have BUPA medical cover but I don't think it covers dental treatment/check ups etc. (I have emailed them to check and am awaiting a reply).

Could anyone here recommend a dentist or answer my queries. Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All dentists are private. Some decent private medical insurance plans will offer limited dental cover, but with limits.

I don't know of any dentists near you, but you will find loads on Al Wasl Road and the Beach Road.


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

doctor michaels dental is good and they have a jumeira office and um suqueim one, both on al wasl road... easy to get to and park.


----------

